

A School for Hackers? - bjoernlasseh

Is there one? Who would be interested to join or open one?
======
deutronium
Theres the Certified Ethical Hacker course, <http://www.eccouncil.org/>

------
ryanelkins
What exactly would you be trying to get out of this school? Define what "a
school for hackers" means to you.

------
bjoernlasseh
I am thinking of a virtual school - like eccouncil + community elements. What
do you think?

------
subud
Are you talking about a virtual school or a real physical school?

------
jsan
Is it true? I would like to know and joint if there is one.

